# i put stain on to thick. can I thin it without starting over



## package81 (Jan 31, 2012)

so I stained a cabinet face frame with General Finishes Java Gel Stain. The stain looks OK, but I definitely put it on a little too thick. In spots, it looks opaque rather than translucent, so you can't really see the wood underneath it. It almost looks like I painted it. I really want to thin it just slightly enough to be able to see the wood underneath it. I have noticed that you actually CAN manipulate this stain once it's on(and even dried). For instance, I can rub a cloth over it with alot of friction, and it leaves some of the stain on the cloth. However, it's not enough to make the wood show through. Sanding takes too much off. Just a couple light rubs with 320 grit removes too much and looks bad. 

Anybody have any ideas as to how I can get some of the stain off of there? Or maybe this is not a thing that anybody has done before? I'm fairly certain that if I can just pull some of that stain off, that it will look good. 

btw... I stained the cabinet doors with the same stain and they look amazing. I used the same technique on the face frame, but did not quite get the same results. Hence, my post. also, the reason I can't start over is a long story. The face frame is already up and installed in a tight spot. Sanding it back down would just not be good.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

You said you stained the cabnits with good results then the frame with bad results. Are they the same kind of wood?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

After it has set overnight you might have a real problem. I would try using lacquer thinner first to wash off the excess. Since it has dried you might have to do a lot of soaking to get it loose. Just be sure you work only an area that can be re-stained. You shouldn't strip just the center of something either. The entire area will have to be done. For example if you have a stile that has a dark spot on it wash the entire stile off up to the joints where the rails meet. Then re-stain it to match. If this is ineffective you might have to use paint and varnish remover.


----------



## package81 (Jan 31, 2012)

As far as I know, the face frame wood is the same as the doors. Red Oak.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

At the stage its in now, it can't be thinned. You will have to wipe off the stain with lacquer thinner. Your best bet is to put it on and wipe it to the desired look.








 







.


----------

